# I Need the Oxford English Dictionary



## KMK (Sep 26, 2007)

After reading James Renihan's awesome article in the latest Reformed Baptist Theological Review, I realize that I need a copy of the OED. Dr. Renihan mentioned that there are dvd options and also a 2 volumn edition with every four pages shrunk to fit one page and that it comes with a magnifying glass.

What's the best bet, Andrew?


----------



## Ivan (Sep 26, 2007)

Excellent question. OED is awesome.


----------



## KMK (Sep 26, 2007)

Ivan said:


> Excellent question. OED is awesome.



Do you have a copy, Ivan? If so, which one and where did you get it?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 26, 2007)

I would stay away from OCD, brother. People who have it find themselves compulsively reading through dictionaries and loquaciously trying to use words like 'supercillious' in everyday conversation.


----------



## ADKing (Sep 26, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I would stay away from OCD, brother. People who have it find themselves compulsively reading through dictionaries and loquaciously trying to use words like 'supercillious' in everyday conversation.



 Yes, that's right! How did you know?! I have the two volume (with a one volume supplement) shrink to fit version. It is _very_ small print, bu lots of fun. I always choose hard copy books over CDs if I have the chance.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 26, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I would stay away from OCD, brother. People who have it find themselves compulsively reading through dictionaries and loquaciously trying to use words like 'supercillious' in everyday conversation.




I have used it for years and I don't use the word super.uh.whatever. It is a great tool for understanding the epistemological origins of words and their usages during certain periods of time. It was one of the few dictionaries where I found monergism and synergism when I first started studying the terms many years ago. 

 I have benefitted from it. I used a voluminous set that was in the Noblesville Library.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 27, 2007)

KMK said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent question. OED is awesome.
> ...



I'm afraid I have to use it at the local library.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 27, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I would stay away from OCD, brother. People who have it find themselves compulsively reading through dictionaries and loquaciously trying to use words like 'supercillious' in everyday conversation.



OCD is a whole other kettle of fish, although there may be a connection.


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 27, 2007)

Come on brother Andrew, 
I wasn't trying to impress I just thought it was a clever play on words and sounds. I am going to stand by my use of the word.



> Beth said: You guys are just silly and this is a silly thread.
> 
> I responded: Which would you prefer Beth, super silly or superciliousness? We have large quantities of both on the PB. I was supercilious for years, I prefer being silly.



That's funny! And I didn't use the OED either.

I don't use abstruse words unless it's _de facto_ ineludible so don't traduce me like a columniator.

(Hugs and kisses.)




VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I would stay away from OCD, brother. People who have it find themselves compulsively reading through dictionaries and loquaciously trying to use words like 'supercillious' in everyday conversation.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 27, 2007)

I've found the best way to extend my vocabulary is reading theology.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 27, 2007)

For my book editing of 17th century authors I've found OED a necessity, and I have had the odd experience of reading the very passage I was looking up (in Gillespie I think) given as the usage example by OED. I have an old two volume squint print set I got in the mid to late 1980s. I also have Jamison's Scots Dictionary which takes up a small shelf. It is sometimes more helpful when dealing with the likes of Rutherford and Durham.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 27, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> For my book editing of 17th century authors I've found OED a necessity, and I have had the odd experience of reading the very passage I was looking up (in Gillespie I think) given as the usage example by OED. I have an old two volume squint print set I got in the mid to late 1980s. I also have Jamison's Scots Dictionary which takes up a small shelf. It is sometimes more helpful when dealing with the likes of Rutherford and Durham.



I should have mentioned that reading books that you publish is one of the things that helps my vocabulary.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 27, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Come on brother Andrew,
> I wasn't trying to impress I just thought it was a clever play on words and sounds. I am going to stand by my use of the word.
> 
> 
> ...



 Ooops, I thought I was picking a word at random! My apologies -- sorry for traducing you, brother!


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 27, 2007)

No problem Andrew, I am happy to exculpate you.


----------



## KMK (Oct 16, 2007)

My wife found and bought a copy for me on Ebay for $40! (It's missing the magnifying glass, though. Bummer)

My wife is a great crown. She could write a book on how to get good deals.


----------



## Sydnorphyn (Oct 16, 2007)

*Dictionary*



KMK said:


> After reading James Renihan's awesome article in the latest Reformed Baptist Theological Review, I realize that I need a copy of the OED. Dr. Renihan mentioned that there are dvd options and also a 2 volumn edition with every four pages shrunk to fit one page and that it comes with a magnifying glass.
> 
> What's the best bet, Andrew?



Ken

I still have the set if you are interested. Make me an offer.

John


----------



## KMK (Oct 16, 2007)

Sydnorphyn said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > After reading James Renihan's awesome article in the latest Reformed Baptist Theological Review, I realize that I need a copy of the OED. Dr. Renihan mentioned that there are dvd options and also a 2 volumn edition with every four pages shrunk to fit one page and that it comes with a magnifying glass.
> ...



I just got it on Ebay. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## a mere housewife (Oct 17, 2007)

John, are you interested in selling the set to someone besides Ken? Is it the shrunken one with the magnifying glass? And if so what kind of an offer would you be interested in? Could you U2U me? My birthday is coming up.... Currently to expand my vocabulary I read Bob's posts. But I have always, always, wanted the magnifying glass. And I would love to finally look up some of the words Stephen R. Donaldson uses that aren't listed in other dictionaries.

I stay away from ebay. After my last experience I wrote a tragic play on how not to get great deals. The seller threatened to sue me over it. Not that she was even named. But: note to self: never refer hostile seller to comic play in which hostile seller appears as villain.....


----------



## Sydnorphyn (Oct 17, 2007)

*Oed*



a mere housewife said:


> John, are you interested in selling the set to someone besides Ken? Is it the shrunken one with the magnifying glass? And if so what kind of an offer would you be interested in? Could you U2U me? My birthday is coming up.... Currently to expand my vocabulary I read Bob's posts. But I have always, always, wanted the magnifying glass. And I would love to finally look up some of the words Stephen R. Donaldson uses that aren't listed in other dictionaries.
> 
> I stay away from ebay. After my last experience I wrote a tragic play on how not to get great deals. The seller threatened to sue me over it. Not that she was even named. But: note to self: never refer hostile seller to comic play in which hostile seller appears as villain.....




Sure: I would love for someone to have it - yes, it has the glass in a little box on top of the two volumes; it is in wonderful condition. it was owned by a literature professor who took wonderful care of them; I am willing to part with them for 90.00 plus shipping - or, make me a reasonable offer. I will hold out posting it on "for-sale" until I hear from you.

The grace of the Lord Jesus be with your spirit.

John

[email protected]


----------



## a mere housewife (Oct 17, 2007)

John, Ruben and I are talking about it.... I'll send you a u2u. It sounds wonderful and worth every penny. The glass in the little box is too happy.


----------

